

Which is better for you to learn? Articles or Videos? - PatriciaLopes

There are a lot of good websites publishing awesome contents in several ways: articles, tutorials, videos, podcasts. 
My question is: what do you believe is the best way, articles/tutorials or videos?
I know that the better way is publish a good content, but actually my question is what do you believe is the better way to publish this content?
======
hiphopopotamus
I'm a web developer and I'd go for text-based articles/tutorials every time. I
hate video tutorials. They are always much slower to use and cumbersome if you
are only interested in a particular part.

------
OafTobark
Depends on the individual and the content. For me personally, I spend the
majority of my time reading to consume content, a minority on videos, and zero
on podcasts.

------
PatriciaLopes
Thank you all for your answers.

